# courier imap Konfiguration



## spirit (20. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen 

Ich habe da wahrscheinlich nur ein kleines Problem. Vor lauter "how" seh ich kein "to" mehr 

Folgendes Problem: (Suse 10.2, courier Paket incl. Zusatzpakete installiert, Postfix funktioniert, fetchmail funktioniert)

Ich möchte den Postfix mit dem Courier Paket nutzen. Dafür habe ich auch schon einige How-To´s gelesen die eingendlich leicht verständlich und nachvollziehbar sind. Doch an einem Punkt stecke ich nun fest. Da sich der Server in einer sicheren Umgebung betrieben wird ( erstmal testweise ), würde mir von den Clients die PlainText Authentifizierung am Imap-Server genügen. Das kann man lt. Anleitung in der Datei "/etc/courier/authdaemonrc" einstellen.



> Die Konfiguration ist denkbar einfach:
> 
> Sie editieren die Datei /etc/courier/authdaemonrc und bestimmen die Methode, die der Courier-IMAP-Server benutzt, um Benutzer und Passwörter zu überprüfen. Es existiert folgender Eintrag:
> 
> ...



Diese Datei befindet sich aber garnicht auf meinem Rechner. 

Wo soll diese Datei herkommen?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------

